# Just found out I'm pregnant with twins & overwhelmed by doom & gloom stats & info



## wanna-b-mummy

Hello everyone,

I'm 28, I have one little man of 4, and I have just found out I am expecting twins. They are DCDA, and we're both pretty much the same measurements at my scan at 10 weeks. Everything looked perfect and the Sonographer was very excited and positive. I have since seen a midwife who was also very lovely, told me preterm labour was a "possibility" but told me I would be fine, and to keep calm happy and positive as DCDA twins are the least risky of twin pregnancies. I've been referred to a consultant who deals with multiples to start seeing at 16 weeks. 

I have only known a few days and I admit, although we so wanted a sibling for DS, I was very scared to get pregnant again after an awful uncomfortable week long induction with my first, high bp from 36 weeks and being treated like a ticking time bomb by midwives, and just a generally crap final four odd weeks. I was elated when we were told there were two in there, but also scared. And now, after researching (I thought this would make me relax in regards to me panicking about hospital stays and blood pressure) I am absolutely terrified. I keep bursting into tears at the thought of being away from my little boy while in hospital, as all I keep reading is hospitalised bed rest and months for babies in special care. In fact every time I look at my little boy I well up. Our life is so cosy and happy, I feel as if everything is going to be turned on its head and he will be caught in the middle missing his mummy. He is my world and I feel so guilty and worried. 

I am so grateful for my twins, I am. But I admit being so scared I keep thinking "I don't know if I am cut out for this." I am scared I will suffer complications, that I will be ill, that the twins won't be good weights, that I will go into really early pre term labour and they will have to spend weeks and weeks in special care. All there seems to be online is just horrible negative information that makes twins out to be nothing but trouble when it feels more like a blessing! 

I've not really spoken properly with someone, a doctor, about this. The midwife didn't know a great deal about multiples and the Sonographer was a Babybond one and as much as she was lovely, said I would find out more from my consultant. but that's not for weeks.

I'm so sorry to just rant and dump this here. But i have nobody to talk to about this. I know not a single person who has had multiples, my husband is nothing but ecstatic and I don't want to worry him by bombarding him with my worries. I am hoping my mind can be put at ease. I guess I'm just questioning whether I can handle this. I carried my first to 41 weeks and gave birth normally but with the help of ventouse. Even that shook me up with a week long failed induction. So god knows how I can cope with this.

Sorry to be such a Debbie downer :( just feel very scared, overwhelmed and clueless


Thank you for reading xx


----------



## littlelenny

Hello, 
I felt exactly the same as you when I found out we were expecting twins (DCDA) I have two boys already aged 1 and 3. Although we planned to try for a third, number four never even entered our head!! I can remember crying for days as I wondered how the heck I was going to deal with this! Trailing the Internet was all doom and gloom about horrendous labour stories and most people's reaction was 'yeah good luck with that!!' Now at 30 weeks the excitement is actually kicking in and I can't wait to met them. I had pre eclampsia with both my boys but so far my blood pressure has remained relatively low and the pregnancy itself (despite my fears) has been complete text book. I won't lie physically every day at the moment seems to get a little harder than the day before but you want to keep them in as long as possible.
Honestly in a few months you will have gotten your head around it and see it as a blessing. The ladies on here are lovely and have some great advice &#128578;
Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy. Xx


----------



## Bumblebee117

First off - Congratulations!!! 

When I found out I was ecstatic, I don't know why but I was never ever scared about having twins. I had never had a baby before them so didn't really know what to expect, maybe that's why. The only thing that I was scared of was a c-section and thank goodness the hospital understood and let me go ahead with a vaginal birth. 

Let me tell you - even if it's not a hundred percent like your situation as you already have a son - being a twin mum is the best! Of course it is stressful but to have two wonderful little people all at once - and you'll have three!!! - is the most precious thing we have ever experienced. 

I had times when I thought how sad it is for others to only have one baby... Of course it's not but a million times I watched/watch my two smile at each other, cuddle, talk together and I got/get so overwhelmed at the love they have for another! 

You will be absolutely fine, just take day by day, and let people support you in the early weeks after they are born. If someone offers to bring you lunch - say yes! Hoover your house - yes!! Take twins for a walk for 30 minutes - yes!! 

I didn't have any support whatsoever, my parents live in Austria and we lived in the Uk, even if my in laws lived close - they were useless apart from the occasional pie they brought over. So I found great comfort in a local twins group. All my best friends in the UK have twins and everyone understood there. No one looked funny when one of the twins screamed while I was feeding the other, changing the other, ran after the other. They took care of me and the babies when I needed it. 

I highly recommend asking your midwife about a twins group, they also do hospital talks with twins mums where you can ask all the questions you have. 

Let the thought of having two babies at once settle in first, then focus on your worries and tell your consultant at your appt in 6 weeks! 

I know you'll be fine, wishing you all the best!! xxx


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Ladies, thank you so much :hugs: it means the world to me and I sat and read these messages and felt a weight lift from my shoulders. I think it's more the pregnancy and getting them here safe and well that is worrying me more than having them here. But you have all made me feel so much better. 

Lenny, that's so reassuring that you're having a textbook pregnancy and the PE hasn't made an appearance. Because my bp was up and I had protein in my pee in the last week of my pregnancy, I was at risk of it and that's why they kept me in for a week to induce me. It was the hardest week ever, even harder than having a newborn for the first week! So I've been worrying and panicking about that mostly. But this fills me with hope. 

Just to hear from twin mummies has put my mind at rest. And I am definitely going to look into a twin and multiples group...


----------



## cherrylips100

Everything that can happen with a twin pregnancy can happen with a single and vice verse, an easy pregnancy and delivery is achievable for twins too. Most ladies on here have had healthy babies or required only a short stay in hospital. Twins are great fun and you already have experience of being a parent so you will get used to it. I assume your son is at nursery now so he will be used to being independent for periods of time and will probably just be excited to be meeting his brothers or sisters


----------



## AngelUK

I have fraternal twin boys and was a rather older first time mum at at 41. But I had no complications at all (I am not counting SPD, sciatica and carpal tunnel, as they were all manageable and can occur in a single pregnancy too). My boys were delivered by planned csection at 37 weeks and came home with me on the third day without even a minute spent in NICU. We could have left the second day but I was reluctant as I still had such bad carpal tunnel from water retention. For all the scary stuff you read out there, there is tons more of positive stuff. It just doesn't get written about cause it doesn't make for an interesting case study ;)
I adore having twins and while like pp said I am sure that having a singleton is perfectly lovely too, I do actually think twins are the best thing ever. 
Best of luck to you for a healthy happy pregnancy :)


----------



## Septie

I can't speak to having twins, and it would have scared me too, but I can tell you that a 4 year old is old enough to understand and sail through any complications - even if you need to spend a while in the hospital! Really, he will be just fine!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Ladies, thank you all so much. You really have reassured me. A lot of it was shock I think... It's slowly sinking in and feeling more real. And the more it does, the more I'm relaxing. Thank you all.


----------



## Blue12

I felt exactly like you. My dd was 2.5 when the twins were born. I was terrified of being away from my first either due to bed rest or early birth. But neither occurred. I had a smooth and easy csectiom at 38 weeks and home 2 days later. My sil had a single baby who was in hospital for 5 months and she survived juggling one at home and one in hospital. While I don't think that was easy for one minute it made me realize that could easily happen in a single or twin pregnancy.


----------



## smschneider

Thank you guys, I just found out today I'm having twins and have been worried since the two came on the screen, but Thank you for some reassurance


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Sms, if you want to talk, you can PM me! I felt terrified too (as you can see, as I made this thread!) but I've relaxed loads since and I'm excited now, if still a little nervous! It's a huge thing to digest at first. But it does digest and it all becomes exciting. Here if you want to keep in touch!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Congratulations ladies!
Twins are awesome, life changing, exhausting and the most incredible gift. 
My pregnancy was fine (just heartburn all the time!). I only had problems towards the end with IUGR with Elsie however this could have happened whether she was a twin or a singleton.
We were only in NICU for two weeks, no time at all. 
I don't have any older children however I think they adapt brilliantly and will be very excited about twin siblings. My friend bought gifts for her DS from her twins for when they arrived, it seemed to help a lot.
Twins present their own challenges however twin mums are unbreakable and we cope. You will be fine, being a twin mum is the best X


----------



## LoraLoo

Ive just discovered im having identical twins, and I'm beyond terrified. 
I have growth problems carrying a single baby, I just can't see how it's going to pan out with 2.
Stress levels are through the roof.


----------



## AngelUK

Oh Lora I cannot even begin to imagine how scared you must be! I am sending hugs and strengthening vibes! FX!


----------



## ArtMom

Hello Ladies! I just found out yesterday at our dating scan that we are expecting twins as well! It is happy news, but terrifying all the same! This is my first pregnancy, so even the thought of a singleton had me stressed (so many life changes to prepare for). Now that there are two it feels like my stress has doubled. I am trying to relax and adjust to the idea. Happy to see I'm not alone in this :) My due date is September 14.


----------



## AngelUK

Congratulations! Twins are hard but they rock and you will manage! I would not change mine for anything and I am so glad I had a twofer! :D


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Ladies congratulations!

It is so bloody much to take in when you first discover you're having twins. For us, we had only just decided we were ready for one more baby to complete our family. We wasn't expecting to fall pregnant right away and wasn't expecting at all that we would have twins. It look me a while to get excited as I was more scared of a high risk pregnancy, even though every doctor said it just meant more scans and monitoring! The high risk label can be scary but it isn't. It really just means more monitoring just in case and you will both be fine! With my singleton I had high BP from the get go but I am now heading to 19 weeks and not had a single problem. It's completely different. 

I am now v excited and it was me that started this post!

You were meant to have these two babies so you'll do just that. Your body only gives you what you can handle and twins are so special. It's terrifying at first but it will become exciting soon enough.


----------



## BJJARKJ

Congrats! I found out Monday I am having twins and have many fears myself. I have 5 kids already, my youngest only 7 months!! My last 2 boys were preemies and born at 33 weeks both spending 2 weeks in the NICU so I definitely have a lot of doubts and fears. It was nice reading some of these replies. Best of luck in your twin pregnancy!


----------

